# Volt-10LX



## Bergarth (May 23, 2016)

Thinking about building these as LCR thoughts opinions Pictures?
What about 1" dense wood board as apposed to mdf? Want something finishable


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Bergarth said:


> Thinking about building these as LCR thoughts opinions Pictures?
> What about 1" dense wood board as apposed to mdf? Want something finishable


I have the Volt 10's (not the volt 10lx, they are just a slight modification to the design) and have been privy to MANY of Diysoundgroup's builds over the years. they are fantastic speakers... for LCR's they're not AS good depending on room size, but they make great speakers for smaller areas. what is your room dimensions? what are you powering them with? and what do you mean "dense wood board".


----------



## Bergarth (May 23, 2016)

I guess you call it ply board- not plywood junk. 
Room will be about 10x20 and powered by Pioneer Elite SC-97

Figured with DB frq response they make great LCR


----------



## Action_Jackson (Sep 30, 2014)

I just built three Volt 10lx into a sound bar. I'm still letting them break in, but they sound great so far. I've also got 4 of the original Volt 10 as surrounds. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

